# Sad News For My B14



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

omg im sad look what got demoted to street parking


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Totally lame man.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Watch out for those damn kids that think they can skate board but can't keep from running into parked cars. What is that beautiful thing parked infront of the b14? It's amazing...

P.S. Nice b15.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sweet.! now get me those se-r wheels cyrus!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

HLBulldog said:


> Watch out for those damn kids that think they can skate board but can't keep from running into parked cars. What is that beautiful thing parked infront of the b14? It's amazing...
> 
> P.S. Nice b15.


Over there you dont really have to worry about that, just worry about the PIRU heads from Skyline st. Im sure cyrus knows what I mean :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Over there you dont really have to worry about that, just worry about the PIRU heads from Skyline st. Im sure cyrus knows what I mean :thumbup:


hahahah damnit i forgot about that :thumbup: 

oh yea , say hello to my new B15, an 05 SE-R SpecV . I got it on monday, and i still got the 200sx, it just wont be driven by me anymore


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Give me those damn basics and lights then :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Give me those damn basics and lights then :thumbup:



and the se-r wheels to me! :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

and the lip i want !


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think weve got a part out in the works yo


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> i think weve got a part out in the works yo


hahahah .. maybee :thumbup: 

and heres another pic


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> hahahah .. maybee :thumbup:
> 
> and heres another pic


damn b15 already demoted as well? damn whatcha got now?!?!? :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

what is the world coming to


----------

